# Lyme Disease & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - A Patient-Researcher's Perspective



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

So funny that this article came out right after I wrote a brief one on Lyme disease too! I guess it's that time of year!Brief excerpt:


> Lyme Disease & Chronic Fatigue Syndrome - A Patient-Researcher's Perspective by AnonymousImmuneSupport.com08-01-2007 A UK-based patient/researcher offers information on borreliosis (Lyme disease), and a perspective on the difficulty of accurate testing for its presence - particularly for those currently diagnosed with Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Fibromyalgia, and a host of other illnesses Lyme is known to mimic. Though the focus is on issues in the UK, much of the information is of international relevance. The author, diagnosed with ME/CFS several years ago, and recently with borreliosis, "is a highly intelligent anonymous sufferer whose research is endorsed by myself," notes Dr. Sarah Myhill, MD, a CFS specialist who features the article on her website (DrMyhill.co.uk).*


Full article here:http://www.immunesupport.com/library/showa...mp;B1=EM080807F


----------

